# Web Mail Client?

## dirtboy

Anybody know of a web mail client that runs on Apache?  I don't want to have to install a full fledged mail server, I just want a way to get to my multiple mail accounts from anywhere through a browser.

----------

## khel

Courier-imap + Squirrelmail should help.

----------

## axxackall

 *khel wrote:*   

> Courier-imap + Squirrelmail should help.

 

I agree with this advise, after I've done lots of testing of various IMAP/Webmail combinations.

----------

## timmy

Alternatively try horde, imp & turba.

It needs imap compiled into php, which means emerging uw-imap, but there's no reason why you can't use courier-imap as your imapd.

I haven't used squirrelmail for a year or more, but back then imp was significantly better than sm. In my opinion, of course.

TimLast edited by timmy on Fri Apr 11, 2003 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dirtboy

These mail clients will allow me to pop mail from other remote accounts, right?

----------

## upnix

 *dirtboy wrote:*   

> These mail clients will allow me to pop mail from other remote accounts, right?

 

Noo, they all seem to have read "webmail" and gone off thinking you wanted to hear about whatever they use.

IMAP Server / Webmail client will only work for you if you have some program that'll download your mail from various ISPs (like fetchmail).

There may very well be a webmail client that'll check various mail accounts for you, but I don't know what it is.

----------

## metacove

Squirrelmail is okay but imp is definately more attractive. I implemented squirrelmail at a large organization and several wierd bugs keep showing up. I would use imp.

----------

## axxackall

The question for Zope people:

Does anyone use CMFMail?

I use WebMail, which works fine, but it's old and it's not adapted for CMF/Plone. As for CMFMail - it seems still very unstable.

Generally, any Webmail for Zope used by anyone?

----------

## bink

You could give Nocc a try (nocc.sourceforge.net).  It uses php and doesn't require a sql db.  It'll connect to remote mail servers via pop3 or imap, so it sounds like it might be what you're looking for.

The only downside of it is that the last released stable version is rather old (more than a year I think) and requires php less than 4.2.  If you have php >= 4.2 you should install the CVS version which from what I understand is fairly stable and adds additional features like IMAP folders etc (though I don't use it).

If Squirrelmail or any of the other packages mentioned allow you to download your mail from a remote server you should give them a try too, I've heard good things about Squirrelmail at least.

----------

## jimlynch11

if you dont want to host it...i believe www.webinbox.com will let you check any mail as long as you know the server address

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

> if you dont want to host it...i believe www.webinbox.com will let you check any mail as long as you know the server address

 

Hehehe...yeah...right...real good advice to use a service where you on a http (not even https) page gives away your username AND password in cleartext to a company noone has ever heard of  :Smile:  In most cases the username and password are the same for standard shell logins as for the imap/pop servers...are they not ?

// Fredrik

----------

## jimlynch11

whoa, easy...just a suggestion, iv never used it before but i had heard of it and thought it might be the easiest/quickest (not necessarily best) solution...

some of us might not mind having our email and system hacked by an unknown company...  :Wink: 

----------

## Dalrain

I've used Instant Web Mail for quite some time now.  No configuration necessary, just drop it in on your PHP enabled webserver, set permissions 666 on settingssaved.php (If I remember correctly) and you can check POP-3 Mail anywhere.  Well, minimal config if you want it to be secure....check it out @ http://instantwebmail.sourceforge.net/

----------

## timmy

 *dirtboy wrote:*   

> These mail clients will allow me to pop mail from other remote accounts, right?

 

Imp does this.

Tim

----------

## caffiend

I use horde/imp too and am pretty pleased with it. Last I checked though it wasn't working with php 4.3 so you might need the cvs branch if they haven't released a new version yet.

----------

## eyevee99

I've been using IMP/HORDE for a while now.  Functionally it's fantastic.  But it's a bitch to customise the look and feel.  The HTML etc is poorly written and implemented and scattered across zillions of files.  I shouldn't be so harsh.  It's a great app.  Just not very customisable.  the HTML is all old table based layouts etc and isn't modular, ie a single table can stretch across three files scatterred throughout the directory structure.  Attempting to update it to fit my site (for my users) and convert it to XHTML is very painful.

Anyone like moveabletype looking into writting a webmail app?  They at least understand modularity, customisability and separating functionality from frontend.

:)

My 2c after months of sifting through the millions of horde/imp files trying to write a more appealing front end.

----------

## MasonMouse

I've been using Openwebmail for over a year now. Although it takes some reading to get it setup right (unless you're on Redhat) it has proven to be a good solution for me.

----------

## orionrobots

I will be trying out webmail.  But will there be a (or is there) an ebuild for it?  I dont mind installing it from a tarball - but I would prefer an ebuild.

 *axxackall wrote:*   

> The question for Zope people:
> 
> Does anyone use CMFMail?
> 
> I use WebMail, which works fine, but it's old and it's not adapted for CMF/Plone. As for CMFMail - it seems still very unstable.
> ...

 

----------

## neenee

 *upnix wrote:*   

> Noo, they all seem to have read "webmail" and
> 
> gone off thinking you wanted to hear about what-
> 
> ever they use.

 

lol. very true. it happens in many threads.

a certain program is brought up and lots of

people reply with what they use instead.

sorry for this off-topic reply; i just thought

upnix's reply was wonderful and had to say

something.

----------

## kowal

Perhaps this review will help to choose the right one.

http://www.upenn.edu/computing/group/webmail/2000

----------

